# Nepaug RAW, New Hartford, CT - 7/2/08



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2008)

Had a nice short ride with my wife at Nepaug last night.  She got her first introduction to single track, going over some small logs, and attempting to navigate some roots.  There was also some rock garden-esqe climbs and descents that she handled like a pro.  I almost forgot about the several patches of deep sand that are pretty tricky, which hardly seemed to phase her.  I'm proud, if she keeps it up she'll be riding with the AZ crew in no time.


----------



## severine (Jul 3, 2008)

I had a lot of fun!  Now I know why you guys say White Memorial is boring!!!

I did get a little freaked out in some of the narrow spots, but I do that with skiing, too.  I'm just surprised I didn't end up in any of those large puddles.  :lol:  Or that I didn't fall those times I went sideways in the sand.  

I'm sore today but it was worth it.  Definitely would like to try more of Nepaug!  Thanks for showing me around!!!  :beer:


----------

